# Örmek ve Görmek



## ameana7

Hello all,

This is a conjugation question of two Turkish verbs. Altough I'm a native speaker, sometimes I'm confusing too. Do we conjugate the verb "*örmek*" in present time as:

Örerim
Örersin
Örer
Öreriz
Örersiniz
Örerler *or,*

Örürüm
Örürsünüz
Örür
Örürüz
Örürsünüz
Örürler

While speaking, I hear both them, but I guess the first one is correct. Then, why we conjugate the verb "*görmek*" as;

Görürüm
Görürsün
Görür... and so on. What is the deterministic factor between two that similar verbs?

I'm looking forward to hearing from you.. 
Sevgi


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Well, it's "örmek _-er_" for sure, but frankly I don't know the answer to the original question. I'm as excited as you are to hear what is behind this.


----------



## ukuca

It looks like the conditions which we generally don't know what causes the difference and leave it as it is. Maybe the secter lies in the etymology.


----------



## ~ceLine~

Firstly hi,


Örerim
Örersin
Örer
Öreriz
Örersiniz
Örerler



~~


The true way is that but some people (generally from the east) use the other but in fact that isn't ok 


[By the way for the verb "görmek" the true way is, which you have said -> "Görürüm, Görürsün .."]


There is a difference about the accent you know the people from the East & the West .. It changes ..


I hope, that i could help you 


Bye.


----------



## Bahane

Herkese merhaba,

Dilimizde her sesin bir tonu vardır. Bunun içinde ekler getirirken rahat söyleyebileceğimiz yardımcı sesler getiririz. Zaten görerim derken de zorlandığını anlarsın. Sesin alçalıp yükselmesi olayı bu. Görürüm dediğinde -r geniş zaman eki, -ü ise yardımcı ünlü olarak kullanılmıştır. Yanındaki seslerin yapısına en uygun ses olduğu için böyle kullanırız ki doğrusu da budur.​


----------



## jaxlarus

I'd be the last person to give you lessons on your own language but what I've learned about the formation of the Geniş Zaman is:

1. Verbs ending in a vowel take *-R*:oku-r
bekle-r
başla-r
iste-r
topla-r​2. Verbs of more that one syllable, ending in a consonant take *-İR*:gös.ter-ir
o.tur-ur
ça.lış-ır
ök.sür-ür
dur.dur-ur​3. Verbs of one syllable, ending in a consonant take *-AR*:yaz-ar
tut-ar
çal-ar
böl-er
*ör-er*​4. As an exception, 13 commonly used verbs of one syllable, ending in a consonant take *-İR*:al-ır
bil-ir
bul-ur
dur-ur
gel-ir
*gör-ür*
kal-ır
ol-ur
öl-ür
san-ır
var-ır
ver-ir
vur-ur​Accordingly, *örmek *as a regular verb follows the rule #3 and forms *örerim*, while *görmek *is one of the 13 exception verbs and forms *görürüm*. The  erroneous declension *örürüm *is probably caused by the acoustic similarity between the two verbs and it would be like forming the simple past of the English verb *fight *> *fit*, having in mind *light* > *lit*!


----------



## avok

I have never known about these rules!!!! I guess now, if I were not a native speaker I could never learn such rules !!


----------



## jaxlarus

avok said:


> I have never known about these rules!!!! I guess now, if I were not a native speaker I could never learn such rules !!



Well, consider yourself lucky and blessed that you *don't* have to!


----------



## Tangriberdi

ameana7 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a conjugation question of two Turkish verbs. Altough I'm a native speaker, sometimes I'm confusing too. Do we conjugate the verb "*örmek*" in present time as:
> 
> Örerim
> Örersin
> Örer
> Öreriz
> Örersiniz
> Örerler *or,*
> 
> Örürüm
> Örürsünüz
> Örür
> Örürüz
> Örürsünüz
> Örürler
> 
> While speaking, I hear both them, but I guess the first one is correct. Then, why we conjugate the verb "*görmek*" as;
> 
> Görürüm
> Görürsün
> Görür... and so on. What is the deterministic factor between two that similar verbs?
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing from you..
> Sevgi


All friends' answers are excellent. I want to add some more info regarding the issue.
Until 16th century, only form of this present time suffix was -ar,- er in Anatolia. 

So, someone lived in 1500s would possibly say Görerin, Görersin , Görer etc... and Örerin, Örersin, örer etc...

The use of -ır,-ir,-ur,- ür for present time conjugation is a recent development only seen in Anatolian Turkish. Particularly, before the foundation of Turkey, in the years Anatolian dialects are alive and more distinct, forms -ır, -ir, -ur, -ür was in use only around Istanbul and surrounding cities.

So, Old Turkish and Dialectal variants can be referred as reason to this confusion of conjugation. The same pattern of confusion is valid for olmak and dolmak, almak and salmak and so on. This kind of irregularity is not seen in Turkish resources dating back to 1700s and before.


----------



## ameana7

Thanks Tangriberdi, this was the explanation that I was searching. All of the friends that have answered this thread, thanks for all explanations too. They really help 

Sevgi


----------

